# Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom [ June 22, 2018]



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's hoping for a good movie this time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2016)

Well we did last time, so it stands to reason...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 21, 2016)

Saweeeeeeeeeeeeet. Loved the first film, in fact I've watched it like 6 times with various ppl and on Blu-Ray DVD as well since I rarely buy DVDs. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2016)

Are they gonna use that human-dino hybrid theme they came up with at some point?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Here's hoping for a good movie this time.


Fat chance they wont have the nostalgia train to save them again. And the worst of all is that they will blame the director this time which "aparently its a competent one this time" but will be given a script written by the hacks of the previous ones.

Feeling quite apathetic towards this thought.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Are they gonna use that human-dino hybrid theme they came up with at some point?



Oh lord, no. Just go for Marine reptiles, Mosasaur was scarier than I-Rex anyway. Have them try to do an underwater park. Serious answer is that they will continue the dinos as WMD that I-rex project was made for and follow up on the ending.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 25, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh lord, no. Just go for Marine reptiles, Mosasaur was scarier than I-Rex anyway. Have them try to do an underwater park. Serious answer is that they will continue the dinos as WMD that I-rex project was made for and follow up on the ending.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't want this.

Jurassic World was surprisingly good but this sequel is unnecessary. Just like all the other sequels.


----------



## Ishmael (Jul 26, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> Don't want this.
> 
> Jurassic World was surprisingly good but this sequel is unnecessary. Just like all the other sequels.



I agree.  I loved jurassic world watched it 3 times in one day, but this sequel isn't necessary.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 7, 2016)

Castings


----------



## Robin (Nov 7, 2016)

loved JW, it had the story, the thirlls, the characters, the cute raptors, plus HOT Chris Pratt. That perfectionist red head is gonna be an icon for a long time. It's hard to top that. Maybe go deeper into character development territory? More complex emotions/romance? A free spirit finding herself... I'd approve that. I'd also love some more insight into the dinos themselves, like their eating/mating habits etc.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

Jurassic World is an overrated film for nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2016)

The first movie was great, this one will be too.  If they can keep the same cast.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 18, 2016)

Bannai said:


> you did what?



It was the summer and I was bored out of my mind, still a great movie though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 20, 2016)

I loved jurassic park growing up, but I was a kid. No more waiting for some bygone sense of wonder and awe. Now I want this series to go full bore scyfy channel blockbuster with this military idea about training raptors to hunt down terrorists or something stupid.

Then I want it to spinoff like the star wars universe, and then you're going to have one side story that's a serious and meditate movie about humanity's place in the world with some Roland from JP2 guy hunting down some dangerous dinosaur, and it'll be like the revenant in a wild overtaken dino island land.

Just more dinosaurs. I don't care how.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

all i wanted to see is a mid flight sex scene with pterodactyls


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 20, 2016)

JP is not a very flexible franchise, you can't get many different plots out of it, that's why the 3rd and 4th movies pretty much copy/pasted the plots of the first two movies, there's only so much you can do with realistic dinosaurs, the idea of dinosaurs taking over the earth is absurd, dinosaurs in the military, in the era of drones, is absurd.

Failed zoo, humans invading wild island, dinosaurs running loose in a city, there's only so much you can do without going full B-movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2017)

Well now, she looks fine


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Robin (Jan 26, 2017)

she hot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2017)

Filming just started


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2017)

*First Official Still From Jurassic World 2 Released!*





As the first month of filming on Jurassic World 2 is completed, Colin Trevorrow has taken to twitter to release the first still from the movie. This still shows the inside of what appears to be a museum or private collection.

The set picture is intriguing as it shows a large private collection of complete dinosaur skeletons. The child in the picture may be a guest in this house, or close relation to the owner of the skeletons. Also on the far back wall can be seen some specimens of Amber.

It is currently unknown to whom this collection belongs to in the film. Although the presence of Amber may indicate that whoever owns the manor may be connected to InGen in some fashion.

The girl in the picture may be the new child character, or ‘Lucy’ as early reports said. ‘Lucy’ was first reported in a Casting Call earlier this year. The casting call initially reported that Lucy was between the age of 9-10 which fits the profile of the girl seen here, as well as she apparently shared scenes with her father.

Bryce Dallas Howard and Chris Pratt will be returning as Owen Grady and Claire Dearing, respectively. The cast of the film currently includes Ted Levine, BD Wong, Rafe Spall, Daniella Pineda, Toby Jones, James Cromwell, Justice Smith and Geraldine Chaplin.

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2017)

These movies are silly and fun, but one thing really bothers me. How many times are they going to build a dinosaur park before they realize it's a really bad idea?


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 11, 2017)

Park is better than letting them roam free. I'd visit the park tbh...a chance to see real dinos? Count me in.

Take a selfie with a T-Rex then gtfo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2017)

every horror ever is a series of bad ideas
part of the entertainment is to point out how stupid they are


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2017)

in *exactly* 1 year ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jun 22, 2017)

Can't wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2017)

I like the title. Nice going with Jurassic World as the main title for this phase and new trilogy of the franchise while coming up with a new subtitle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 23, 2017)

That reminds me that I should watch World eventually. I keep saying I will and I never do.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2017)

Fallen Kingdom? is this going to be Made in China?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Fallen Kingdom? is this going to be Made in China?


Well they are sort of their target market if you think of it. 
After all didnt one of the drafts for Jurassic World had a chinese scientist that had come to the park with his children to sell/deliver an amber that he had found?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2017)

I saw jurassic world again and what made me laugh was how shit the acu and the ingen private security guys are. like even scumbags that hunt big game for sport have more sense then these dudes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2017)

These are cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

i knew it! those dinosaurs are from China lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 5, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> These are cute.


Where is PETA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2017)

its going to be another shit show

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Ishmael (Nov 22, 2017)

The dilo from the first film better be in this movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> its going to be another shit show


Well what else could it be?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 22, 2017)

Little Baby Blue.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 23, 2017)

Aawww such an adorable future killer


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

this is a mistake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> this is a mistake


the ingen mercs thought the same when they went to hunt big game with pistol calibre weapons.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2017)

John Wick said:


> the ingen mercs thought the same when they went to hunt big game with pistol calibre weapons.



they found a way to clone dinosaurs but they can't help themselves build a mini rail gun


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they found a way to clone dinosaurs but they can't help themselves build a mini rail gun


they're flesh and bone not gundams

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2017)

John Wick said:


> they're flesh and bone not gundams



Traditional guns doesn’t seem to work on them why not shoot them with lasers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 27, 2017)

JW was enjoyable and this will be too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 3, 2017)

No high heels I see


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

My love/hate relationship of the franchise continues.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2017)

that bootleg dinosaur looks so tiny. 

china did it again!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 6, 2017)

The other redhead MILF from the first isnt appearing i see

Still got Claire doe


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems straight forward plot, I wonder if the monasaur is still alive and if Rexi is on their side now


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2017)

The dinos look great, the cgi in this one looks decent.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

It’s probably stupid.  But I always enjoy these dumb dinosaur movies.  How are they going to top that fight that had the raptor and T Rex teaming up though?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2017)

Seems like a different take. I'm interested.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

Glad to see Malcolm is back.  Also glad to see that Owen's right arm isn't massively larger than his left anymore.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2017)

This looks dumb as shit

I enjoyed Jurassic World but this is too much

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)

I will eat it up day one 


I havent lost any respect for the mighty dinos just yet


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2017)

Uninspired, lazy, recycled garbage.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seems like a different take. I'm interested.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)

far better than JL


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2017)

Weiss said:


> far better than JL


like that even matters 

give yourself the dumb rating


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2017)

that trailer is non-sense. so the whole plot is dem dinosaurs trying to escape an exploding island?

then what??

???

profit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that trailer is non-sense. so the whole plot is dem dinosaurs trying to escape an exploding island?


Nope


The World said:


>



Protect teh lizards


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2017)

jurassic world was a complete snore fest this shit wont be any better.

why are they saving the dinosaurs, jurassic park is all about dinos killing humans not this lame ass weak shit


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm cautiously optimistic about this one 



~Gesy~ said:


> Protect teh lizards


Technically chickens


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> jurassic world was a complete snore fest this shit wont be any better.
> 
> why are they saving the dinosaurs, jurassic park is all about dinos killing humans not this lame ass weak shit



This. 

I only care about seeing dinosaurs biting off people's heads.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 12, 2017)

I dunno why I was expecting to see Chris Pratt riding a T-Rex... well I guess it could still happen but yeah...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

why would someone even ride a T-Rex? that is impossible and retarded at the same time.

this whole movie will be Star Wars tier of disgusting mental gymnastics with dinosaurs


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't remember the originals but Jurassic World was a waste of our perception of time, but this looks vaguely more interesting than the last. But it seems like its heading towards an ending we can all predict for them to green-light yet another movie nobody needs.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2018)

Yo, did they make a new and improved Indominus?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2018)

this feels kinda dark


----------



## Atlas (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't care how bad it ends up being, I'm still going to watch this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicucha (Feb 5, 2018)

I remember being skeptical when watching Jurassic World's trailer back then and I really enjoyed the film. So I guess I'll give this one a chance too.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY SHIT DINOSAURS



Ghost revealing the origin story to my original interest in following the Raptors.

@afgpride


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yo, did they make a new and improved Indominus?



That's the predatory Pedophilias Rex

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ghost confirmed for Raptors fan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

Pedophilias Rex 

this shit looks terrible tbh


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh yeah! Dinosaurs bitches!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2018)

Detective said:


> Ghost revealing the origin story to my original interest in following the Raptors.
> 
> @afgpride


forgot to @Rukia


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2018)

Detective said:


> That's the *predatory Pedophilias Rex*


Harvey Weinstein finding work didn't think he'd bounce back


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 5, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yo, did they make a new and improved Indominus?



It sounds like Hoskins' words about down-sizing the Indominus concept were foreshadowing for this one.  Apparently, it is called the Indoraptor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Remember when these idiots tried to sell the idea that a literally who dinosaur like Spineosaurus was more dangerous than a T-Rex? No wonder the series died for like a decade.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

I really want Bryce Dallas to get eaten alive in this movie, Terrible characters deserve to be eaten.



> We want the dinosark audience.


I believe it now.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 6, 2018)

Just go full sci-fi horror. Give us dinosaur-human hybrids and stuff lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2018)

The dinosaurs would feel ashamed to see themselves get treated like cartoon characters. This shit has to end. Its like those stupid generic movies like Hunger Games and 50 shades. All pointless garbage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when these idiots tried to sell the idea that a literally who dinosaur like Spineosaurus was more dangerous than a T-Rex? No wonder the series died for like a decade.


Didn't all T. Rex relatives basically rule most of the food chain near the end? I'm not that good when it comes to dinos


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> Didn't all T. Rex relatives basically rule most of the food chain near the end? I'm not that good when it comes to dinos


Well they did in most places, except in Africa and South America. Allosaurids ruled in those places but those are more arcaic kind of dinosaurs “Carcharodontosaurus and Giganotosaurus”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 6, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Well they did in most places, except in Africa and South America. Allosaurids ruled in those places but those are more arcaic kind of dinosaurs “Carcharodontosaurus and Giganotosaurus”


I see, I should really dig more into this subject, I used to have tons of books on dinos as a kid but my arthropod obsession took over eventually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Swarmy said:


> I see, I should really dig more into this subject, I used to have tons of books on dinos as a kid but my arthropod obsession took over eventually


What?!! Well you really are fascinated by anthropods arent ya. What about them ancient sea slugs and stuff?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 6, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> What?!! Well you really are fascinated by anthropods arent ya. What about them ancient sea slugs and stuff?


I am deeply interested in prehistoric arthropods and other invertebrates, especially my lovable Arthropleura  Then again Pentecopterus looks sexy as hell too


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2018)

allosaurus should be the strongest

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> allosaurus should be the strongest


And Raptors the size of chicken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> allosaurus should be the strongest


To be fair, it was for a good a mount of time. Unfortunately we havent seen any good Allosaurus on the big screen for a good while now. sadly 



Swarmy said:


> And Raptors the size of chicken


Depends on the region, North American raptors of the mid/late cretaceus where quite larger than a chicken. Such as the Utahraptor and Dakoraptor. Even Deynonichus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't understand WHY they shoehorn some ridiculous dumb shit in there for the sake of "oh look, humans are smert and capable creatures too.. hurr". Gymnastics beating a raptor, 12 year old surviving dino island for weeks/months, and a corporate broad outrunning a t-rex in heels.. Like I know the movies in general aren't that consistent or accurate, but I don't know why they have to put this obviously silly stuff in. Surely the movies would be better off without them. 

PS: Blue is the hero we deserve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 27, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Depends on the region, North American raptors of the mid/late cretaceus where quite larger than a chicken. Such as the Utahraptor and Dakoraptor. Even Deynonichus.


I meant the Velociraptors only, when I was a kid I was obsessed with Deynonichus to the point where I drew it on the ground in real size just so I can see how awesome it was


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 27, 2018)

Just hyped the dilo is in this movie, hopefully its the old timer from the first film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2018)

Dallas Braaaaaap Howard.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Apr 18, 2018)

Can't wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 18, 2018)

dinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2018)

Even though I feel like the trailer showed too much, it also got me a little excited for the movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2018)

Creative standee from CinemaCon.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 23, 2018)

Heh. This'll be the best movie of the summer just like Jurassic world 1. Quick question isn't cinemaCon the Place where the predator movie is said to have a trailer?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2018)

hmmm looks like the dinosaur from Turok 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2018)

the shot with T-rex and a lion is pretty cool


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2018)

"Oh word?"


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2018)

Bryce dallas is the ultimate Braaaaaap queen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 23, 2018)

This movie doesn't have a single flattering piece of promotional material. It's actively making me want to see it less with every trailer.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (May 29, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This movie doesn't have a single flattering piece of promotional material. It's actively making me want to see it less with every trailer.



If you mean it has given away the entire plot through its trailers, I may find some common ground with you.

Business CEO hires Claire and Owen to help rescue dinosaurs from the island, which is about to erupt.  They succeed in getting a number of species out, including Rexy and Blue, while the Mosasaur escapes into the ocean to turn up later on a beach.  I saw a trailer clip of Claire upset that they were all lied to, which ties into the reveal that what the CEO actually wanted was to use Blue's DNA to created the _Indominus Raptor/Indoraptor_ with Wu's help.  

Through circumstances that most likely result in Wu's death because he can't control it, the _Indoraptor _escapes and leads to the climactic battle between it and Blue.

And that's the plot.  Only thing not given away is the ending.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

Lol who watches these movies for plot?

Am I the only one who realize that these movies are just recycling the same stories over and over again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

@Rukia @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Mider T 



WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS POSTER? WHO MADE THIS? MICHAEL BAY?




.... although, that shot of Blue in the middle could totally become Rukia's new avatar for 2018.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Mider T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Toronto's starting lineup


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

Blue is such a pretty lady~

Also it looks like a live action  Land Before Time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks like Toronto's starting lineup



I figured everything in this movie would not interest you Gesy, because the subjects they focus on are all older than 18 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Unbelievable.  The raptors have to carry yet another dinosaur movie?  Haven't they given enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Looks like Toronto's starting lineup


i read this as _Tarantino's starting line up_ and thought of all the crazy shit he would write for each of these dinos...all taking place before, during and after some kind of heist.

i gotta stop smoking so much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> i read this as _Tarantino's starting line up_ and thought of all the crazy shit he would write for each of these dinos...all taking place before, during and after some kind of heist.
> 
> i gotta stop smoking so much.



Somehow someway he would find a way to get Chris Pratt to say the Nword.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Somehow someway he would find a way to get Chris Pratt to say the Nword.



Along with the word "Boy" in the same sentence, in a condescending way.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 5, 2018)

Detective said:


> Along with the word "Boy" in the same sentence, in a condescending way.



Tarantino's obsession with the n-word is fucking weird.

Anyways, who were those people who disagreed with me when I said the movie looks ass? Shit's at a 62%, 6.1 average rating.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 5, 2018)

Still looks far more enjoyable than any recent Star Wars film.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Still looks far more enjoyable than any recent Star Wars film.


I would take anything over Star Wars right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MShadows (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't disappoint us again, Peter


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 6, 2018)

5 movies and still no dino sex scene?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Somehow someway he would find a way to get Chris Pratt to say the Nword.



Or have an all-black raptor roar it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2018)

68% (atm) is a good score tho, esp for a JW flick


Im sure I will enjoy this, just like I enjoyed JW1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jun 7, 2018)

It seems quite average by the ratings but im sure to like it


----------



## Amol (Jun 8, 2018)

So I just watched it. I hadn't planned to watch it in theater but I ended up watching it anyway. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's plot is basic. But then again who the hell watches Jurassic movie for it's plot? 
It is a popcorn movie for pure silly entertainment. 
Basically the island where all the Dinosaurs were living gets destroyed by volcano in it becoming active. Team Heroes are hired by villain side to save as many dinosaurs they can save before volcano kills them all. Government has already given up on them. 
To nobody's surprise we find that villain side never actually wanted to save dinosaurs. That wanted to sell them to highest bidder with genetic engineering technology that allows to put specific talents in dinosaurs. Blue is crucial to genetic engineering thing because she is the only dinosaur who was actually trained to listen human commands and she is smart as fuck. 
Grandpa Blackwood who is funding villain side doesn't know what the guy to whom he gave Power of Attorney over his everything is doing. But his granddaughter(Maisy) finds that out. Villain guy kills grandpa and Maisy goes on run. Luckily she runs into our heroes who tries to stop Dino auction taking place in underground lab. Heroes releases dinos and all bad guys gets killed. 
Genetically modified Indoraptor stalks our heroes who put admirable fight but only survives thanks to Blue. And of by the way Blue while still care about Chris Pratt, no longer trusts him. You will understand reason of her distrust if you watch the movie.
Anyway unfortunately Dinosaurs DNA has already been circulated worldwide and many dinosaurs are making their ways to populated areas. Humanity is suddenly finding that Dinosaurs is big threat to it. 
And that kid Maisy who helps our heroes? 
She is not human. Well not proper human. She is first successful human clone of grandpa's daughter. That is going to have big meaning in next film. 
Overall it was great popcorn movie if you can turn your brain off and just enjoy it's pure silliness and dinos killing humans. You won't like it if can't watch movie without feeling need to over analyze it.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 9, 2018)

Avoid the trailers for this film if you can cuz, yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you've seen the trailers then you've seen the whole film basically and if anyone was excited about the Mosasaurus scene swimming next to the surfers, yeah don't be cuz that's literally a fucking trailer shot, nothing else happens to it.

Opening scene of the film was good and I thought the tone of the film was going to be that but after that it felt like it was shot by a different director, the film was stuck in between trying to make a good plot and be entertaining at the same time, which for me...this wasn't even entertaining and the second part of the film where they go in the estate to do their dino bidding just flatlined it. Too much nonsensical shit happens that even if you turn your brain off, you can't cuz it's right in your face.

Plot is obviously weak, bad military men who want to do bad things and the heroes must save the dinos from getting sold off. The visuals are decent but not worth watching for in the cinemas imo. All the characters apart from Maisie the little girl were flat and boring, she was the only one who actually felt like an actor and good lord I wanted that fucking geeky character to be eaten everytime the camera showed him making cringe asf jokes.

T-Rex is literally fanservice. His only role is to come in for cool scenes to save the day, and make cool poses. It's like they filmed the T-Rex scenes thinking the audience will start cheering and shit, seriously 

When you see the end scene you feel they just wanted to lazily slap something in between JW1 and JW2 just to get to Jurassic World 3. I fucking love dinosaurs but I didn't find them fun in this film.

I'm still interested to see JW3 though, since all the dinos are freed to the cities now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

So i guess all the other guys here failed to finish the movie since no one’s posting a review because they all fell asleep 15mins into the movie


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2018)

The T-Rex is a girl. Her name is Sarah. That is if you guys are talking about the Rex that fought Indo-rex in the first JW. She's meant to be the Rex from the original JP and she is female, as all the original dinosaurs were. Frog DNA and shit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 14, 2018)

Heh. First act really had me like "is this it?" But as we fell into the second act the movie picked up solid B+ 8/10 IMO. Could've been better but this was used as a set up to 3 and to hint at bigger things, sort of like a chaser used with liquor.

What really bummed me out... THAT BS DILO APPEARANCE IT WAS A SCULPTURE WTF.....?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2018)

Is it just me or the girl Maisie looks similar to the girl who plays X-23 in Wolverine?

I just love to hear her scream.

Maisie, I mean.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

Movie has already made $200 million and hasn't even opened in the U.S. yet

South Koreans seem to love it, the gross there is $32 million so far, more the twice the gross from the next highest country (the UK at $14 million)


----------



## Shiny (Jun 16, 2018)

I have no idea what to think...maybe ok?  I dont know...it lacked heart or something.

Indoraptor was cool thk


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 17, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I have no idea what to think...maybe ok?  I dont know...it lacked heart or something.
> 
> Indoraptor was cool thk



Realizing its purpose I kind of decided not to give it to much criticism but I definitely got the feeling you had for a bit.

The first part was really plain for me. Hopefully 3 can be on par with 1 or better.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

Movie has made $370 million, part of this jump was due to the strong $34 million opening on Friday in China.  Opens in the US on Thursday.

Jurassic Park III's total gross was $318 million.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2018)

Saw it, it was okay. Nevertheless it still had some highlights.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene with the dino in that bunker while the lava was coming.

Owen's "escape" from the lava melting the ground. (He also got a lot of dino saliva on his face by accident lol)

The video showing the bond between baby Blue and Owen.

The one-take shot while Owen was trying to rescue Claire and Franklin.

R.I.P. long neck dinosaur.

That cute dino that just kept charging at things.

The little girl was likeable. And wow at the twist regarding her. I liked how the movie kept consistent the theme that Ian Malcolm was warning the audience at the beginning, I even got to see the pros of his argument regarding gene technology.

Indoraptor. His death was also cool and I liked how Blue was the hero here while the T-Rex was the one in the first one when going up against the Indominus Rex.

Now the movie's title makes sense by the end of the movie with all the dinosaurs living among us and settling in wherever they feel as home as in Island Nublar.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2018)

movie was about the same as JW1 - same kind of thing (thats good, I liked JW1)

I probably prefer JW1 tho, due to:
1) it was fully set in the park/on the island, I prefer that
2) Indominus was bigger and badder than Indoraptor .. bigger = better 

but I appreciate the "horror" stealth cat & mouse game towards the end here .. and this movie had some touching scenes for sure

Jurassic franchise is as alive as ever, bring on JW3 !


*also Capcom give me a new AAA Dino Crisis with REmake 2 level graphics*  


the opening with the Mosasaurus was


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Zia was attending to Blue and she shed a tear that was sad to see.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)

The movie just released here in the U.S., so naturally I saw it.  Dinosaurs never get old.

Owen seems a lot less irritable than in the last film.  The relationship between him and Blue was sweet.

I felt bad for the Doomed Dino left on the island.

I don't understand how the Indosaur wasn't able to get through the dumbwaiter door to get Maisie, but was ripping through iron stairs.  I felt less of a threat from this dino than I did the villain dino in Jurassic World.

The Stygimoloch bit was pretty funny, it's now a permanent derp.

Funny Ol Rexy still ends up saving the day after all these years.

So I guess Trevorrow is taking this the Planet of the Apes route?  Dinosaurs now all over America and according to the blip at the beginning, accelerated global warming.  I got this feeling also when Owen asks Blue to come with him and she refused.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Give the raptors a break in the next movie.  They have been carrying franchise for over twenty years.  Time for another species to step up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or the girl Maisie looks similar to the girl who plays X-23 in Wolverine?
> 
> I just love to hear her scream.
> 
> Maisie, I mean.


You mean in Logan?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Give the raptors a break in the next movie.  They have been carrying franchise for over twenty years.  Time for another species to step up!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You mean in Logan?



Yup.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

Zia was really cute 




Mider T said:


> I felt less of a threat from this dino than I did the villain dino in Jurassic World.


yup


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

> imagine knowing there is a mega sized Mosasaurus roaming the world ocean


never go into water again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > imagine knowing there is a mega sized Mosasaurus roaming the world ocean
> 
> 
> never go into water again


Don't worry, there is a Megalodon in the ocean too according to that Jason Statham movie preview.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2018)

I cant believe how fucking BAD this movie is, HAS EVEN MORE PLOT HOLES THAN THE OLDER ONE.

This is an insult! The director is good but the screenplay is absolute trash! Not even the queen of BRAAAAAAPS could save it for the fanboys. Also there was a stupid bitch on twitter complaining about them taking the exposition about her sexuality which was irrelevant - glad they cut it - since no one care about what she likes to fuck but about fucking dinosaurs ripping her to shreds.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> > imagine knowing there is a mega sized Mosasaurus roaming the world ocean
> 
> 
> never go into water again


Sounds like a perfect movie of MEG but with a mosasaur of the size of a blue whale. Let's be honest the japanese would love to harpoon the shit out of that reptile. But anyways that mosasaurus was lame as fuck, why not the more superior patrician kronosaur or leopleurodon?


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I cant believe how fucking BAD this movie is, HAS EVEN MORE PLOT HOLES THAN THE OLDER ONE.
> 
> This is an insult! The director is good but the screenplay is absolute trash! Not even the queen of BRAAAAAAPS could save it for the fanboys. Also there was a stupid bitch on twitter complaining about them taking the exposition about her sexuality which was irrelevant - glad they cut it - since no one care about what she likes to fuck but about fucking dinosaurs ripping her to shreds.
> 
> ...



28 millions for a dinosaur full engineered with the best of the technology, football players worth 5x more than that 



scientist 1: yo let's spend millions of millions on this indoraptor

scientist 2: what we should do on him?

scientist 1: let's put this command, if a soldier aim a laser in the other soldier and press this sound button, the indoraptor will rush to kill him

scientist 2: but wouldn't be easier just to shoot the other soldier already? you already have him in aim why the fuck make indoraptor rush into him just to get a grenade to the face and die?

scientist 1: because this movie is garbage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

This movie is getting lukewarm reception and the plot looks boring and predictable..I'm skipping this until the blu-ray rip releases online.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

"Hereditary" on the other hand sounds like the horror movie of the year...may watch that instead.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiny said:


> 28 millions for a dinosaur full engineered with the best of the technology, football players worth 5x more than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally this sci-fi channel levels of bad, as was the first jurassic world. Colin trevorrow and his fuc boi couldnt come up with a good story if their lives depended on it.

Furthermore I would have just made a Jurassic Park: Chaos effect movie and go full fun ride.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

This movie kind of pissed me off.

I really liked what I liked, in that the director did a good job at making the dinosaurs scary again. The opening scene alone was, in my opinion, superior than the entirety of the first "Jurassic World"...and the remainder of "Jurassic World 2". Indo-Raptor might be a stupid name, but it was a creepy looking monster. But there reaches a point where the characters seemingly enter a competition as to who could be the biggest idiot in this kind of situation. Is it the dude who OPENS THE FUCKING CAGE WITH THE MURDER DINO!? Or the dude who HIDES UNDER THE FUCKING CAR DURING A DINO STAMPEDE. My money is on the character who tells the main human antagonist to call the police on himself, apparently thinking that would fucking work.  

Oh yeah, it's also one of those movies where most of the money shots from the trailers ARE THE LAST FUCKING FRAMES OF THE MOVIE! I also didn't like the characters, who seem more concerned with dinosaur lives than human lives. It's like all of our 'heroes' are Nick Van Owens. I think the whole 'Social Justice Warrior' backlash is stupid, but this might be the only case where I felt like a character was explicitly written for that crowd. One character rightfully points out to a civilian that they're about to enter some dangerous territory, as they are hunting a dangerous predator, but she then gets all pissy as if he was holding her gender against her...We're supposed to think she's 'cool' for it, but seemingly every conversation she has- whether it's with a friend or foe- is hostile for absolutely no reason. She's like the 'Fang' of Jurassic World, is what I'm trying to say. 

I thought the director did a good job with the action scenes and the scary moments, but he is working with one bad script. I'm still debating where I stand on the movie overall. Is it better or worse than the mediocre "Jurassic World"? I think this movie was more uneven, boasting more highs, but being brought down by more lows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2018)

Those side characters were pure garbage

The nerd was bad and unfunny

The sjw girl was totally retarded,rude and garbage

A dino vet that have never seen a dino? Wtf... where are the people that treated the animals in jurassic world 1?

There are too many plotholes in this movie, we could spend the entire thread only talking about them


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

you guys need to chill


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> you guys need to chill


You're too easy on things. I don't think I've ever read a negative critique from you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're too easy on things. I don't think I've ever read a negative critique from you.


are you serious ? 

Ive spent *years* shitting on DCCU

and I acknowledge even MCU had some stinkers (not in phase 3 tho)


I just turn my brain off for *dinos*

also I genuinely did _not_ hate any character in JW2  .. the script maybe, but thats what you turn the brain off for


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

I've given Godzilla 2014 plenty of flak too


----------



## Shiny (Jun 22, 2018)

This movie is a solid 5/10


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 22, 2018)

3/10 at best. 

It's dogshit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 22, 2018)

btw


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> 3/10 at best.
> 
> It's dogshit.


woo lad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Ive spent *years* shitting on DCCU


This doesn't count. All sane individuals do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

When does Bumblebee come out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> btw


Something told me to wait until after the credits, no big loss I guess.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 24, 2018)

They should just reboot everything and this time include feathered Dinosaurs.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2018)

Over $470 million foreign gross.  Thus far 99th highest grossing movie.


----------



## Djomla (Jun 25, 2018)

This movie is shit. Everything in it, bar maybe Chris, sucked. I have no idea why I wasted money and time to see it. 

PS. What was the point of Jeff advertising movie so much when he only had a cameo?


----------



## Shiny (Jun 25, 2018)

you know a movie is garbage when everyone in the cinema can spot plotholes in the scene it happens

and... velociraptors aren't deadly anymore, just are human's best friends now


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

Djomla said:


> This movie is shit. Everything in it, bar maybe Chris, sucked. I have no idea why I wasted money and time to see it.
> 
> PS. What was the point of Jeff advertising movie so much when he only had a cameo?


Trevorrow already stated he didn't want to bring back characters if it wasn't going to advance the plot.


Shiny said:


> you know a movie is garbage when everyone in the cinema can spot plotholes in the scene it happens
> 
> and... velociraptors aren't deadly anymore, just are human's best friends now



The only raptor around was Blue and she helped Owen because he raised her.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Trevorrow already stated he didn't want to bring back characters if it wasn't going to advance the plot.
> 
> 
> The only raptor around was Blue and she helped Owen because he raised her.




when that "vet paleotologist" opened the cage, blue rushed to the dude with a gun instead her right next to him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

There are actual people trying to justify this gigantic shitstorm?

@Mider T  you do realize that trevorrow wrote the screenplay and story right?


----------



## Shiny (Jun 25, 2018)

Carnosaur " holy fuck look at that smoke and lava flying from the volcano, lemme just stop running for my life and try to kill these humans"




Rex killing the carnosaur was even worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Carnosaur " holy fuck look at that smoke and lava flying from the volcano, lemme just stop running for my life and try to kill these humans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire studipi script was incredibly dumb - turn off your brain lulz! -  and the dinosaur designs where awful.

I know some people like Braap queen dallas howard but I find her insufferable, also the idea of the 4 legged indocuck was incredibly stupid lame and cringe.
This trevorrow guy is a hack that should have never ever been given the chance by spielberg.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Carnosaur " holy fuck look at that smoke and lava flying from the volcano, lemme just stop running for my life and try to kill these humans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're getting it wrong. "Carnosaur" is an amazing movie. Carnotaur is what you're thinking of. Also, as it shows up near the end, I dont think it was killed. 

The best character in the movie was the Lion. The T-Rex roars at it...and it roars right back. Bad-ass.  He should be the protagonist of JW3...or at least get his own spin-off.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 25, 2018)

Djomla said:


> PS. What was the point of Jeff advertising movie so much when he only had a cameo?



Even Mosasaurus just made a cameo.

Trailer tricked everyone.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> There are actual people trying to justify this gigantic shitstorm


There is no "shitstorm", this isn't Solo.  It's making money and I haven't even seen cool reception outside of this thread.


Suigetsu said:


> @Mider T you do realize that trevorrow wrote the screenplay and story right?





Mider T said:


> Trevorrow already stated he didn't want to bring back characters if it wasn't going to advance the plot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2018)

Since the new trilogy has been a rehash of the old one, I predict that the next movie will be about a finding a lost kid who managed to survive among the dinosaurs,


----------



## Kuya (Jun 26, 2018)

thank goodness for MoviePass!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2018)

I liked it. Just how jaded are people?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Approaching $1 billion, will get there by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)

Just passed $1 billion and The Dark Knight.  $25 million away from Jurassic Park.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Just passed $1 billion and The Dark Knight.  $25 million away from Jurassic Park.



That's depressing.

Although because "Fallen Kingdom" kind of ripped off the "Carnosaur" novel, maybe we will finally get a "Carnosaur 4".... ;p


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Just passed $1 billion and The Dark Knight.  $25 million away from Jurassic Park.



Pfft clearly the work of these social justice drones./S


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

I liked it but the end.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2018)

This movie kind of sucked hard compared to the first Jurassic World in my eyes.

Also why was there literally no blood in any scenes?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> This movie kind of sucked hard compared to the first Jurassic World in my eyes.
> 
> Also why was there literally no blood in any scenes?



There is hardly any blood in these movies.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> There is hardly any blood in these movies.



There was a bit in Jurassic World 1 and plenty in the prior films.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> There was a bit in Jurassic World 1 and plenty in the prior films.



I had thought so to. But in thinking back, the majority of the films the blood is censored in a way. Even the dinosaurs. There are blood splatter here and there.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Just passed $1 billion and The Dark Knight.  $25 million away from Jurassic Park.



Dude, why are you so obsessed with how much many movies make?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Dude, why are you so obsessed with how much many movies make?


Its extremely interesting.  Not just movies but numbers and stats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> I had thought so to. But in thinking back, the majority of the films the blood is censored in a way. Even the dinosaurs. There are blood splatter here and there.



Pretty sure in Jurassic Park 2, you see the one rival anthropologist/archaeologist guy's blood splatter down the waterfall when the T-Rex nabs him pretty vividly. Same with the guy whose mobbed by the compys.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Its extremely interesting.  Not just movies but numbers and stats.



Well to each its own, I guess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2018)

Fang said:


> Pretty sure in Jurassic Park 2, you see the one rival anthropologist/archaeologist guy's blood splatter down the waterfall when the T-Rex nabs him pretty vividly. Same with the guy whose mobbed by the compys.



The waterfall obscured that view of the blood and should have been a lot more. The bone cracking does make it sound more violent.

As for the hunter guy that got mobbed by those little ones after they tired him out, all you see is the red mist from a panned away view.

I give you that the 1st two or all three films had some brutal deaths, but then the blood that should have accompanied them were small. Like how Eddie from Lost World should have had a gaizer of it after being torn in half by those 2 T-Rex.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Well to each its own, I guess.


I also think its exciting to see records broken so frequently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> The waterfall obscured that view of the blood and should have been a lot more. The bone cracking does make it sound more violent.
> 
> As for the hunter guy that got mobbed by those little ones after they tired him out, all you see is the red mist from a panned away view.
> 
> I give you that the 1st two or all three films had some brutal deaths, but then the blood that should have accompanied them were small. Like how Eddie from Lost World should have had a gaizer of it after being torn in half by those 2 T-Rex.



These are PG-13 films. If you saw a lot of blood when Eddie died, it would've been rated R. The rating itself is constantly changing standards, but it seems like the PG-13 of today is softer than the PG-13 of 1993, so it might not be the movies fault.

Now the OBSCENELY DUMB WRITING IS MOST CERTAINLY THE MOVIES FAULT! WHY THE FUCK WOULD BE OPEN THE GOD DAMNED CAGE!? HE KNOWS THAT DINOSAURS HAVE ESCAPED AND THAT PEOPLE ARE FLEEING! GARGH!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> These are PG-13 films. If you saw a lot of blood when Eddie died, it would've been rated R. The rating itself is constantly changing standards, but it seems like the PG-13 of today is softer than the PG-13 of 1993, so it might not be the movies fault.
> 
> Now the OBSCENELY DUMB WRITING IS MOST CERTAINLY THE MOVIES FAULT! WHY THE FUCK WOULD BE OPEN THE GOD DAMNED CAGE!? HE KNOWS THAT DINOSAURS HAVE ESCAPED AND THAT PEOPLE ARE FLEEING! GARGH!



well....he was clearly going to drag that thing into his truck and sell it on the black market....no I can not properly defend that action.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> well....he was clearly going to drag that thing into his truck and sell it on the black market....no I can not properly defend that action.



Da movie be dum.

And that Raptor practically f@cking winked at the camera. Somebody needs to do "Jurassic World 2: The Carnosaur Edition", replace the state of the art CGI with subpar suits and unreliable animatronics, make it rated R and then maybe the stupidity won't seem too out of place.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

It passed Jurassic Park and is currently 25th highest grossing movie of all time!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It passed Jurassic Park and is currently 25th highest grossing movie of all time!



What does that list look like now?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> What does that list look like now?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 9, 2018)

"This isn’t just a film you need to “turn off your brain” to enjoy; nothing less than surgically removing your brain from your body would do the trick."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2018)

4 Marvel movies made the top 10!

Hopefully the next Avengers movie breaks top 3.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2018)

At the rate we're going Captain Marvel might be up there as well.  Once the trailers and everything start releasing casuals will see that she's on a whole new level of power from the rest of the Avengers.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Its extremely interesting.  Not just movies but numbers and stats.


I cant believe I would ever sympathize with banana Dolphin ever again.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2018)

Just ended its run.  $1.3 billion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2018)

As someone who thinks Dinossaurs should be back in a big way, I'm sorry that it's this garbage that's leading the way.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2018)

first half was better than the second, but still an entertaining movie

and an intriguing ending


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2018)

OI, LOIFE IS PRECIOUS IN ALL ITS PHORMS, MATE. NOW WATCH ME AS I DOOM AMERICAN DWINDLING ECOSYSTEM BY INTRODUCING OVERWHELMING INVASIVE SPECIES ALL OVER IT.

Was I supposed to be teary eyed at that? Jeff Goldblum's hair is white from stress from repeating the same thing to these retards.

The only reason why that Lion and the T-rex were separated by a chasm is because the T-Rex would've fucking torn the Lion to shitty bloody shreds. Guess the whole idealism  vibe wouldn't work if it showed how god damn dumb it is in its first 20 seconds.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2018)

that Trex - Lion scene 




P.S. my brain gets turned off on dino movies


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2018)

That's a pretty fair way to look at it.

If the entire movie took place in a gothic mansion with a vincent price slasher raptor winking at the audience everytime before a kill, I would've actually liked the stupidity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2019)

lol, I liked the short film much more than the movies themselves.


----------

